# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  فرق داشتن کد دیپلم دوم با پیش دانشگاهی...؟

## gole yas

*سلام دوستان اگر کسی دیپلم مجدد بگیره اخرش کد دانش اموزی دیپلم با پیش دانشگاهیش فرق میکنه به عنوان مثال اگرمن رشتم تجربی باشه و بخام ریاضی بگیرم و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی تجربی داشته باشم اخرش که با این دیپلم  دوم با پیش دانشگاهیم فرق داشته پس شما چطور میگید نمیشه  باید حتما مدرک پی دانشگاهی را بگیریم*

----------


## gole yas

*کسی نیس جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## yaghma

*تو روح شون که خودشون هم نمیدونن چیکار میکنن , این همه جوون مردم براشون شدن موش ازمایشگاهی
* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nahal

ببینین ما وقتی دیپلم مجدد ریاضی میگیریم برامون یه کد دانش آموزی جدید و در نتیجه یه کد سابقه تحصیلی جدید صادر میشه...حالا امسال میخوان پیش رو هم تاثیر بدن که برای اینم کد سابقه تحصیلی نیازه...حرف ما اینه که اگه به هر دانش آموز یک کد سابقه تحصیلی بدن اون وقت ما احتمالا نمیتونیم از این دیپلم مجددمون استفاده کنیم... چون دو تا کد مجزا دارن مدرک پیش و دیپ مجدد...
هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست ولی خب متاسفانه نگران کننده ست...

----------


## mehrdadlord

هر دم از این باغ بری میرسد ...  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## khaan

نگران نباشین دیپلم و  پیش دانشگاهی هرکدوم یه کد مجزا دارن

----------


## مرتضے

*سلام دوستان من خرداد برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی ثبت نام کرد و یک امتان دادم  از نهایی ها و به دلایلی که میخواستم دیگه نرم دانشگاه قید امتحانات رو زدم   حالا بنظرتون برم باز درخواست بدم برای اینکه دی ماه این امتحانات رو به  پایان برسونم و دیپلم مجددم رو بگیرم ...؟؟ 
معدل کتبی من در رشته ریاضی 10 هستش خیلی خراب کردم سال اخر البته بقیه سالها تقریبا در سطح اول هر مدرسه ای که درس خوندم بودم 
یا نرم امتحان بدم و وایسم بینم تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه یا قطعی؟؟
ریز نمرات دیپلم اولم که ریاضی بوده بنظرتون هنوز تو مدرسه بزرگسالان هست؟؟ (( من فارغ التحصیل بزرگسالان هستم))*

----------

